# Retro Style, aber wo?



## GRUBER (25. Dezember 2004)

Tach liebe Tutorials.de Community,

mir ist vor ca 2 Stunden ne Idee gekommen, die ich natürlich sofort umsetzen wollte. 

Also fing ich an bei Google zu suchen, fand aber, was merkwürdig ist, gar nix gescheites!

Dann natürlich Anlaufstelle Nr.2 : Tutorials.de. Auch gesucht aber nur Themen gefunden, die nicht dazu passen.

Also, um welches Thema es geht? DER RETRO STYLE! Ich meine damit den 60er Jahre Style, der wieder in Mode kommt. Ich finde keine konkrete Beispiele oder Sites über den Style. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen bei meinem Problem. Z.B. auch Sites, die sich mit den Farben auseinandersetzen. z.b. Hellblau, dunkelbraun, versch Beige Töne ... passt wunderbar zusammen. Und dann noch so 60/70er Formen dazu (komische Ovale) und es sieht hammermäßig aus.

Ich brauch aber mehr Beispiele. Werde nochmals Freund Google fragen, aber bitte hilft mir hier auch weiter. 


Danke schon mal im Voraus


MfG


GRUBER


----------



## Receiver (25. Dezember 2004)

Also meiner Meinung nach solltest Du dir einfach selbst ein Bild davon machen, und infach mal selbst gucken: Wie sieht dieser Retro-Style eigentlich aus? Was für Farben werden da verwendet? Formen?

Das Problem ist nämlich, dass wenn Du über google und co. auf so Hardcore 60er Seitn kommst, sind diese meistens zu krass...

Denn: Retro ist nicht gleich ne 1 zu 1 Kopie von dem 60er Jahre Stil


----------



## GRUBER (25. Dezember 2004)

ja, aber um mir selbst ein Bild zu machen von dem ganzen, brauche ich eben erst ma so Beispiele/sites, die sich damit beschäftigen. 

Aber ich werde weitersuchen


----------



## Santiago (26. Dezember 2004)

Hoff das bringt dich ein wenig weiter!

http://www.crossmind.net/cnt/sites/sites.php?pagecat=1.67

Viel Spass


----------



## der_Jan (26. Dezember 2004)

Schau dich ma unter http://www.popdom.de um, ich kenn die seite nicht, aber da von einem Museum hört sie sich vielversprechend an.


----------



## GRUBER (26. Dezember 2004)

danke ihr wisst von was ich rede


----------



## der_Jan (26. Dezember 2004)

Erlichgesagt: Nein, die Seite war en Schuss ins Blaue.


----------



## GRUBER (26. Dezember 2004)

mensch hast du dusel  :suspekt:


----------



## holzoepfael (27. Dezember 2004)

Hab mir den Schuss ins Blaue auch mal angesehen. Hat ein paar interessante Sachen darunter....

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## blender70 (18. Februar 2005)

Tag zusammen,

Versuch mal hier dein Glück:
http://www.super60s.de (Magazin)
http://www.super70s.de (Magazin)
http://www.superRetro.de (Bilder OnlineShop)
http://www.theflake.de (eine 6Ts Band)

Neben Bildern (s. Galerien) findest Du in den superSeiten Links zu allen möglichen Retroseiten (30er, 50er,60er und 70er) Is sicher was bei.

Gruß,
Jasmin


----------

